# Howdy, any thoughts out there???



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi ladies, my name is Eric. I am a college student who lives with three girls. We were all friends for the last few years and when my male roomate decided to transfer mid-semester, the girls welcomed me into their apartment for the rest of the year. When this summer came around, we decided to stay together and we all got a house. Its great living with three girls and not to sound too stereotypical but they all love to cook and they are very clean, as am I. I would much rather live with girls than guys now but for some reason, whenever we are just hanging out and drinking, they always try to convince me to let them paint my fingernails and toenails and do my makeup. Now I must say I have agreed a few times when I have had a bit to drink and I certainly dont mind the attention and we always have fun with it. I was just wondering what the draw is in doing all of this to me and what you ladies think about it. I am straight but single. I am not involved with any of the girls in my house. I want to talk about this with people but I get pretty embarassed thinking about talking to friends about it and thats why i decided this would probably be the best place where I can really talk about it. They have even gotten me a wig and shoes and have taken pictures the last couple times, haha. I do find it all funny and i know i agree to it and its amazing to see how different and feminine they can make me look but i was just wondering if you all think its normal and what you have to say about it. Obviously my guy friends would give me hell if they knew and other than the girls i live with, i cant really talk to anyone about it. I guess i would just like some type of response about what you think and maybe some encouragement hahah or just tips or just people to talk to about this. Thanks to all the girls who respond..






-Eric...A??? lol


----------



## Geek (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi Eric. Welcome to MakeupTalk. We have noticed you have registered with two accounts. Which account do you want to use? Eric or Erica? We'll remove the latter


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

I think ill stick with the Eric one.. i just wasnt sure what to put at first haha, sorry.


----------



## Geek (Jul 1, 2006)

No problem. We'll remove it. Thanks for the honesty


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 1, 2006)

hey eric! welcome to mut!

hmmm...you know, there's something about us girls and wanting to put makeup on just about any guy that would let us! i guess it's b/c it's part funny and part fun. but i'd have to say that it's not something i'd do all the time even if i could.

as for the wig and shoes? hmmm...i'd only use it if it's at my disposal, but i wouldn't go buy it just for you to try on!

i know you said you're straight, but do you think they think you're gay?

one more thing. are you ok with all this? i'm sure it would bug ME if this was happening all the time! it's like, ha-ha that was funny the first, second and maybe third time...now leave me alone!


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

hey thanks for the reply... they know im not gay, i have brought a girl home here and there and dated our other friend for a while.. i think its just the thrill of doing it to me i guess?? the wig was actually a left over halloween wig, so its not like they got it just for me.. and one of the girls got the shoes for 3 bucks at goodwill as a joke... i dont think they were seriously shopping for me, its more of an ongoing joke... and they dont do it often.. its prob about once every couple months.. if it ever got to the point where they were really shopping for me i dont think i would let it go on haha for now its just harmless fun ... they get a huge kick out of it and like i said, the attention and pampering i guess??... is fun hah


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eric* hey thanks for the reply... they know im not gay, i have brought a girl home here and there and dated our other friend for a while.. i think its just the thrill of doing it to me i guess?? the wig was actually a left over halloween wig, so its not like they got it just for me.. and one of the girls got the shoes for 3 bucks at goodwill as a joke... i dont think they were seriously shopping for me, its more of an ongoing joke... and they dont do it often.. its prob about once every couple months.. if it ever got to the point where they were really shopping for me i dont think i would let it go on haha for now its just harmless fun ... they get a huge kick out of it and like i said, the attention and pampering i guess??... is fun hah well, if you don't mind it and it's harmless fun then i say go with the flow! as long as you know when to draw the line.


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah i know what you mean... and now that halloween is coming up on the horizon, I made a bet with them... im a sports NUT and i am also very competitive, and we placed a wager on baseball... the end of the season is right around halloween so if i win the bet, they are all going to dress up as hoes and i get to be the pimp haha.. but if they win.. they get their choice to make me what they want.. so far ive heard cheerleader, nurse, ballerina and a few others but you get the idea... i know it wont be anything rediculous like really short stuff, but just the getting me ready process is what they want haha.. i think im a good better but if it doesnt work out im in for it, hah...

-eric





ps- i look forward to talking with more of you... i hope we can talk soon and maybe i can learn some stuff while im at it

another thing.. do you girls think its weird if i kinda like having all of that done? im not sure what it is, its just kinda fun i guess.. i would love to hear what you all think and meet you all


----------



## tsims (Jul 1, 2006)

anytme you get a group of girls togehter, someone is getting a makeover , thats just how girls are, from are very first slumber party on, that is what happens,

i have seen what guys who live together do, especially when drinking, you know like the jackass guys, shooting darts at each other rears, hooking their you know what up to eclectricity , uh, i think i would rather have a makeover, guys are really weird.

if your comfortable with this, then i see no problem with it, it seems like it is in fun. however, be careful cause like anything else it could get out of hand. if you feel a line is being crossed you could either ask them to stop, or put the attention some where else by saying, hey lets not do me , let do so and so , let give her streaks, or french braids, you get the idea. i dont know how comfortable you guys are with each other meaning not hurting someones feelings.

for the record if it really concerns you that no one know, stop the picture thing, with the internet they could be out before you know it. one or two out , most would think you were being silly and just laugh, but if like 50 or so different ones got posted then you might get a call from your mom who will be very worried LOL.

so far as liking it, i dont think it weird, when my derm does my facials, it is like heaven so relaxing.


----------



## LVA (Jul 1, 2006)

hi Eric! welcome to MuT. Erica .. hee hee ... i registered 2 names when i first joined MuT too ... cuz i 4got my password for my 1st username LoL

U are so lucki to be living w/those girls. I used to live with 3 guys and they were cute, smart, funni ... They were so nice and were very helpful w/cleaning around the house. I loved cooking for them, I'd ask them what they like to eat and I'd cook it. Being the onli girl in the house made me feel special .. i kinda miss them .. but they all moved away to California to finish college


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks for the responses.. i totally agree with tsims and would much rather be getting makeovers than darts thrown at me haha.. the pictures dont really concern me because i know that they wouldnt post them up without telling me.. they know i agreed to them and they arent that mean. plus it was my camera so i have the pictures anyway...

LVA.. it def is nice getting a chance to live with the opposite sex.. i try to help out as much as i can with cleaninig and cooking too



)..

I hope some more people respond becuase i would like to meet more of you that read this thread. hope to talk to you soon... what do you guys think about the halloween thing??

-eric


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 1, 2006)

Eric, I completely agree w/ Hersh. If it's all fun and games and you know when to draw the line, then just enjoy the fun and games! I'm gathering it doesn't make you uncomfortable, right? As for the Halloween bet, I vote you decide quickly to be a cheerleader *lol* Back at HS when we had a pep rally, our football players would dress us as the cheerleaders to pep us up! It was always a hoot! If those macho bruts can do it, then you shouldn't have a problem... Don't think you'd want to be the ballerina or nurse IMHO... Nice to meet you, and I look forward to more post from you!


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks for the comments aquilah.. i love your name by the way, its a very pretty name.. i was thinking the cheerleader too, cept that would be the costume with the shortest skirt haha and probably the most makeup, but i guess thats what everyone on here would vote for then haha... i dont think its up to me either but we'll see.. what do you all think draws the line between a makeover and painting nails and all that kinda harmelss fun and going too far??

-eric


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 1, 2006)

Well, it all depends on what _*YOU *_feel is drawing the line. If you believe it's just harmless fun as long as you're in the house and no one can see you, but venturing outside the house is a no-no, then that's one place you'd draw the line. I kinda get the feeling you're more concerned with what others will think of you. Ain't no shame in doing something you enjoy though, that's IF you enjoy it. I used to work at a marina, and a local doctor we had as a customer was straight as a board and engaged, but he loved painting his toenails... Every week it was a new, bright, bold color... Honestly sweetie, you need to figure out what your limit is to the whole makeover/nail painting fun. The most I could definitely say is when it starts to make you feel uncomfortable, then that's definitely where you need to draw the line... HTH!


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

haha thats funny about that doctor.. ive def had my nails painted a few times too haha... at first when the girls would make me over and paint my nails i wasnt sure what to think but i really do like it. i guess since ive always been taught i shouldnt like it i had reservations but it really is fun.. so far we havent done anything i havent felt comfortable with.. i guess i am more concerned with what other people think, esp since makeup and nails is definitely thought of as something feminine that guys dont take part in.. when we are sitting around doing nothing its one of the most fun, silly, relaxing things we can all do together haha.. is it weird for a guy to have his nails painted and have you girls ever done any of this to a guy, or ever had a guy ask for you to do his makeup or nails???

-eric

ps-thanks for the advice aquilah.. sometimes just talking about this kinda stuff gets me thinking about it more and i can realize how i feel and feel much better about it.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eric* haha thats funny about that doctor.. ive def had my nails painted a few times too haha... at first when the girls would make me over and paint my nails i wasnt sure what to think but i really do like it. i guess since ive always been taught i shouldnt like it i had reservations but it really is fun.. so far we havent done anything i havent felt comfortable with.. i guess i am more concerned with what other people think, esp since makeup and nails is definitely thought of as something feminine that guys dont take part in.. when we are sitting around doing nothing its one of the most fun, silly, relaxing things we can all do together haha.. is it weird for a guy to have his nails painted and have you girls ever done any of this to a guy, or ever had a guy ask for you to do his makeup or nails???
-eric

ps-thanks for the advice aquilah.. sometimes just talking about this kinda stuff gets me thinking about it more and i can realize how i feel and feel much better about it.





NP Eric! We're all here for help ~ One of the best parts of MuT! The loving, kind, caring members we have!!! I don't think it's weird for a guy to paint his nails. Lots of men get professional manicures and then get clear polish put on... Saw it myself in the nail salon... And he was a Marine! Big, burly guy too! I've also seen men getting pedicures (one guy I saw goes regularly with his wife). I've had John let me test a nail polish color on him at home, just so I knew what color it would be. But that's after a lot of hewing and hawing on my end... He's a very "MACHO" man *lmao* I did have an ex who for S&amp;G one day put on my dress and bra, and our roommate did the same w/ his girl's stuff... It was all in good fun for one hell of a laugh *lol* In my opinion, TO EACH HIS OWN! I can pass no judgment because someone does something that makes them feel good... Unless it's going against the laws of the world (i.e. rape, murder, etc.)...


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah im so glad to have all of you to talk to finally, its been something ive wanted to talk about, i just didnt have anywhere to go.. i figured there were guys that went to the nail places, but for me, its not that im painting my own.. and its not clear. haha... whenever we have movie nights which isnt that often i guess, the girls will break out the nail polish to paint their nails.. its more of like an "okay give me this foot.. okay done give me the other one" and i dont really put up a fight.. the colors are more or less girly colors since its the girls i live with who are doing it, hah.. i enjoy it and it feels nice having it put on but i never know how long to leave it for or if it would be weird to have my fingers done. i dont think ide have the confidence YET to go to the nail place but i think that would definitely be a lot of fun and i would love to see what its like



... the girls mentioned those press on nails for halloween and im kinda interested to see what the deal is with those.. at least with halloween i would be able to go out like that with an excuse haha..


----------



## Zoey (Jul 1, 2006)

Eric,if you like it, go for it! I would kill to have a man in the house I could paint all over. Did you ever think of relocating,lol?


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah they seem to love it and since im more than willing, it works out well.. what do you all think about guys going to the nail pace???


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey Eric!! Welcome to MuT!! I'm Ashley from Texas!

Anyway, I dunno what it is about us girls wanted to "feminize" boys. I have a friend, Matt, with this amazing curly hair, and I always want to style it and stuff. Naturally he won't let me LoL But it's good that you are willing to atleast let your girl friends experiment. What happens in your house can certainly stay in your house LoL.


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

hah thanks for the response




.. i was definitely hesitant at first but it really is all in good fun.. i def enjoy the pampering and having makeup and nail polish put on feels cool, something im not used to.. they all have told me that we should all go to the salon one day and get manicures and pedicures but i think ide need a little more encouragment and confidence to do that haha.. i think it would be fun and i bet it feels awesome but im not so sure they would paint a guys nails a fun color.. does anyone know???


----------



## LVA (Jul 1, 2006)

what do u mean by fun color ? I was just curious, how did u find this forum ?


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

well im pretty sure the girls would want me to get something like a pink or red color.. which i wouldnt mind, i just dont know how those places work and if they would do that kinda color on a guy?? i found this site by searching the phrase "girls putting makeup on guys" on yahoo cuz i wanted to see if there was any articles about why girls like to do that so much and if it happens a lot and how girls feel about a guy lettin them do it.. when i got the search results this site was one of the results and once i saw a whole site with people talking about makeup i figured this was a safe way to talk about this whole thing



.. and im already feeling more willing to talk about it and im glad i found it


----------



## LVA (Jul 1, 2006)

u r so lucky u found this site. ... and yup ... we're Mu fiends .. LoL

u mean how nail salons work ? Nail salons paint your nails whatever color u want them to, how u want it manicured ...they don't decide .. u tell them ... the girls will be w/u right?

-Just saw your pic last night when i was replying to this post .. how many times did u change it LoL, U looked like one of my friends


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

yes i am veerry lucky i found this site haha.. its so much easier and everyone has been so nice about it.. yeah ive never really thought about going to a salon until they brought it up.. i know they paint ur nails but is there any restrictions on what guys can get?? the girls would be with me and im sure they would pick a color for me and tell them what to give me haha.. but i was just wondering if they would do everything on guys that they do on girls??.. i changed my pic a few times cuz i didnt like how small i had to crop it for it to fit.. people have told me i look like and act a little like FES from that 70's show so i decided to put that up haha... from ur profile i can see that ur on the west coast and im all the way over here on the east so maybe its just coincidence??? well thankks for replying and ill tty soon i hope


----------



## LVA (Jul 1, 2006)

i love fez from that 70s show, I think i've seen the whole season from beginning to end ..



as for the salon, u pay them, so whatever u want done they'll do it for u, they don't set restrictions cuz u are a guy ..it prolly be a fun change for them. A couple of my friends work doing hair and nail in a salon


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

oh ok.. well i think ill just let the girls decide what i get haha.. i really dont mind, its fun seeing how much makeup and nail polish can change how you look too.. and some of the stuff feels really cool too.. they used this wet stuff on my eyes and it felt so cold and it made my eyes look craaazy different.. they really looked so feminine after they were done. so i guess maybe i will let them take me to the salon?? hah


----------



## LVA (Jul 1, 2006)

why not? it'd be fun, don't go there w/a face full of Mu or anything .. just go as yourself ... how do u feel about getting nails? if u get acrylics, they are a lil expensive and last about a week, but they damage your nails. O... and if u could post pics after the salon ..



i'd like to see them.

wet stuff... u mean e/s .. or maybe e/shadow primer ?

I agree Mu can change how u look. It makes a dramatic difference.


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

does getting nails mean getting them painted a color or getting those fake nails?? is that what acrylics are??? i guess that would be kinda funny and i woulda kinda like to know how they feel and see what i could do with them on haha.. im sure since its summer i could last a week.. if i did that i would def post pics for you all to see.. how expensive would that be and how long would it take to get those and a pedicure??? sorry for all the questions haha...

i dont remember what they said the wet eye stuff was called.. i just remember i had to keep very still so it would be straight???


----------



## LVA (Jul 1, 2006)

eyeliner , did they apply it in a line ?

i guess getting nails would be getting acrylics, but the acrylics can be painted different colors too. I know i used to get flowers painted on mine. they are so pretty, but i can't do much w/them. I'm always like, I don't want to break a nail! (cuz they are so expensive) If i break one nail and go in to get it fix, it's like 5-$10 a nail. The whole set ranges from $20 and up. I live in a small town, so if u live in a bigger city, it might be more expensive


----------



## LilDee (Jul 1, 2006)

I've done lotsa guy manicures



they're fun! you don't have to have a polish, you can get them buffed or something instead



or polish, it's upto you

I've done a pedicure once on a guy who wanted his toenails painted bright!

The best part is the massage





Once my brother and his friends came over and they wanted me to paint all their nails pink before they went to some party!

Girly things just happen to be real fun, it just the way it is


----------



## LVA (Jul 1, 2006)

LiLDee - I remember sitting in class during a boring lecture once and one of my girl friends were painting this guy's nail @ the back of the classroom.

I didn't know u did manicures


----------



## LilDee (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah



i do! manis, pedi's, acrylic nails, gel nails, waxing, tinting and relaxing massage! haha i love it, it's the most fun job ever! hopefully i'll be able to add makeup one day too


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

hahah i didnt know it came with a massage???? is that on hands or feet? im sure the girls would want me to get some kinda color.. and these acrylic nails are sounding interesting.. im pretty sure i would end up getting a bright color with flowers too haha.. 20 bucks doesnt sound that bad at all.. even up to 30 i think would be fine.. if one broke i dont think ide get it fixed.. prob just wait til they all came off.. ide def like to see what i could do with them for a week... lildee i agree most girly stuff ive tried has been really fun haha.. can you girls explain to me how they put them on?? thanks for the idea, ill def make sure i post some pics..





haha lildee maybe you can do the acrylics for me then hahah


----------



## LVA (Jul 1, 2006)

LiLDee- that does sound like an awesome job!!

Eric - massage is just for feet pedicures (i think)

first they sand and buff your nail, make it all smooth, then u wash your hands, they cut a lil off the tip, put the fake tip on, ... hmmm .. i can't explain it .. maybe LiLDee can do a better job explaining it ... I'll try to find a pic


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

ohh ok that sounds fun with the massage.. thanks for trying to find pics.. if its too hard to explain i guess ill just have to wait and see.. dont they have those fake nails that look like real nails too?? and how long are they usually??


----------



## LilDee (Jul 1, 2006)

haha i'd love to do them for you! add in a road trip to Canada





If acrylics are done right they can last waaay longer than a week



as long as you get them filled every too weeks (the regrowth). You can usually chose between French, Natural, Color, Glitter.. (depending which products they use) and you can also choose to get nail art, like the flowers.. even with gems





Oh and about the massage:

Manicures include a hand massage and pedicures include a footmassage!


----------



## LVA (Jul 1, 2006)

! .. i never got a hand massage ... or was that little rubbing a hand massage ... ??

o well, i don't realli like it when ppl hold my hands that long .. lol

i wish u could do my nails too lildee. The lady that did mine said they would last longer than a week, but as soon as 1 nail start to break or come loose @ the corner, i have to take them all off, instead of getting it redone.


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

hahah ive never been to canada but now i have a reason to come visit



... haha.. im not sure if i would want them done wayy longer than a week haha, id like to see what its like and try them out but i dont think i would be going out with them .. i dont think ide get em filled.. ide just wait for them to come off i think... esp since i can do it now that its summer and i dont have anything to do or anywhere to go.. i think french is maybe what im thiking of (the one that looks like a normal nail with the white on the end?)... that massage sounds awesome.. what do you girls think i should get as far as french, natural, or color? im sure the girls i live with would love it if i asked for something specific



... lildee, can you explain how you put them on??


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 1, 2006)

Okay, here you go Eric... Think about this... Trent Reznor, Marilyn Manson, Jared Leto, etc. etc.... Lots of HOT musicians wear makeup and nail polish... Well, at least Trent Reznor and Jared Leto are hot... Marilyn Manson looks better w/out his makeup... Just wear black nail polish when you go out, and no one will think anything *lol* That's a common site these days, right? Sorry, if that didn't help, I was just trying to think lightly and make a wee, tiny joke to make you feel better! *Hugs*


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

hahaha thanks, i appreciate the humor.. but actually as weird as it may be, i find the soft girly colors way better than the black goth look.. i would much rather have a light pink than that haha.. i think ide even rather have a hot pink than look like marilyn manson haha.. what do you think about acrylics since that seems to be the current discussion???


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 1, 2006)

I recommend gel nails over acrylics. Actually, crystal nails are almost better than gel nails. I just prefer the gel nails. Normally, depending on how rough you are with your hands, they last a minimum of two weeks. I've been able to go as long as 4 weeks before getting a fill-in. If it's something you want to try, go for it! With gel nails you don't even have to get them painted. As for a natural look, I'd go with an opalescent pink that's kinda pale... Or getting an American manicure instead of French... You could always go to the salon w/ a female friend to see what colors they have there and then you'll have a better idea... Salons always have TONS of colors in EVERYTHING from pink to purple to blue to green to orange to red to brown to ANYTHING! *lol*


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah well i would definitely be going with a few girls.. i wouldnt need the best nails that last the longest.. i would pretty much not be going out with them on.. just kinda hangin out in my apartment seeing what its like to have them.. i guess it would be funnier to get like a nice bright summer color haha.. so which ones are the least expensive and last the shortest amount of time??? im thinkin a week would be plenty to really see what its like.. and what do you think for colors if i wanna go bright??


----------



## LVA (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm sure the girls will have tons of suggestions for u!! when are u going to go have this done? Getting a manicure is so fun! u'll love it. As for colors, u'll see when u get there




Just tell the salon that u want something that won't last as long.


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

i guess maybe next week sometime?? theyve brought it up a few times, i think they are just waiting for me to agree to it.. haha i just have to get the guts to bring it up and tell them i wanna go hah. .it sounds like a lot of fun, its just gonna be so diff and strange having acrylic nails on for a week lol... what colors do you think would be funniest?? thanks again for all the help... i really appreciate having people to talk to and im glad we are all getting to know each other


----------



## LVA (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm a pink freak!!



i love everything pink so .. as far as color .... anything pink goes for me. and i like seeing pink on a guy


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

hahah you like seeing pink on a guy meaning a pink shirt?? haha or me getting pink acrylics hahaha.. and what kinda pink would you suggest???


----------



## LVA (Jul 1, 2006)

click! what do u think about these shades.(choose the soft shade collection).. i'm not saying your nail salon has these exact same shades. .. but it gives u an idea. scroll over the shades to see colors




It turns me on when guys wear pink. (although some guys don't know how to wear pink) I think pink nails would look great on u


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 1, 2006)

IMHO, acrylics last the least amount of time and cost less. A lovely BRIGHT summer color I always like is Mia Tia Pink by Sation... Corvette Red (aka Sporty Car Red) is a bright red... I tend to use more nudes on my fingers and go all out on my toes...


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

oh wow.. theres so many to choose from!!!.. do you have a favorite??? that la paz-itively hot is pretty wild  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .. .i kinda like that one.. do you girls usually get the same color on toes as on fingers???

so acrylics definitely sounds like the one for me then... how long does it take to get those on and get a pedicure???


----------



## LVA (Jul 1, 2006)

not very long.

Like aquilah says, girls tend to go neutral on their hands and use blinding bright colors on their toes.

edit : have u checked out this shade Aquilah reccomended.? it's similiar to la-paz-itively... Mia Tia Pink by Sation. both are great in my opinion. maybe get a shade like that ?


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

well if this is a trial run and im not really going to be going out.. do you think i should stick with that and get a natural softer color or what???


----------



## LVA (Jul 1, 2006)

well if u are going to have fun w/it... u might as well get a bright color .. Like u said it's a 1 time thing .. might as well make the most of it .. right ?


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

thats what i was thinking... so would you say get the same color on both my toes and on my fingers?? and how long is not too long.. does it take like 15 min? half hour? 45 min?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eric* thats what i was thinking... so would you say get the same color on both my toes and on my fingers?? and how long is not too long.. does it take like 15 min? half hour? 45 min? Oh honey, I never DON'T match my toes and fingers UNLESS I have a very nude color on my nails! What is the "not too long" in regard to? I must've missed something somewhere...


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

oh so i should match them then??? and the not too long was for how long it takes to get the acrylics and pedicure??


----------



## LVA (Jul 1, 2006)

ummm .. .both hands and feet .... i've never gotten my feet done .. onli my hands ...

30 min for me ... and that's w/her drawing the flowers on

same color works ... but maybe brighter on the toes... or brighter on the fingers ... either or ... so u get a lil more of a contrast.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh! You could always start with your toes one color and if you decide you want your fingers to match, then go for it! A full set of acrylics doesn't usually take longer than 30 mins...


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

ok that sounds good.. so prob like an hour for me then?? and what do you girls think about me getting designs or stuff like that??? does it cost more and what should i get drawn on them? is that just for fingers or toes...

again, sorry for all the questions :x

i guess if i got different colors ide get more out of it.. i could see how i like having different ones?? so half hour for acrylics ad half hour foe toes leaves me with being there for about an hour correct???


----------



## LVA (Jul 1, 2006)

designs can be on fingers and toes ... maybe 45 minutes tops for u since u are new and u might take some time decideing on color and designs ...

designs on the toes ... prolly just the "fat" one needs a design ... and fingers ... have the girls pick a design for u .. it was their idea in the first place .. if u pick out everything .. it wouldn't be fair





however i like simple designs . don't do designs on every finger though .. that just looks wierd. and yes designs cost a lil extra


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

hahah ok ok well then ill let them decide. ill just tell them that i am willing to get acrylics.. im sure that will suprise the hell out of them and they will be going crazy planning this hahah.. should i wear flip flops or something there??


----------



## LVA (Jul 1, 2006)

yah ... wear flip flops or sandals ...


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

ok that sounds good... and i hope you all know that a makeover night is pretty much guaranteed if i already have my nails done forreal hahah


----------



## _withoutYou (Jul 1, 2006)

eric, i'm going to have to go ahead and say this... the truth will set you free. you can only make excuses and cover up facts for so long.



and i mean that in the nicest way possible.


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

hahah if youre trying to let me know that i am gay im sorry to say that youre wrong.. i have absolutely no attraction towards men and i am completely infatuated with tan, fit, beautiful women... im not sure why i enjoy makeup and nail polish so much but i can positively say i am not gay.. thanks for the thought though

for everyone else.. what kind of pictures did you all want me to post when i go???


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 1, 2006)

Okay, then I'll vote for Metro-Sexual... How's that work?





Post whatever pics you what! We'd love to just see them!


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

hahah that sounds about right.. whatever it is i know im not gay hah.. did you all want to see pics at the salon? or after im done? or what??


----------



## _withoutYou (Jul 1, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *eric* hahah if youre trying to let me know that i am gay im sorry to say that youre wrong.. i have absolutely no attraction towards men and i am completely infatuated with tan, fit, beautiful women... im not sure why i enjoy makeup and nail polish so much but i can positively say i am not gay.. thanks for the thought though
> for everyone else.. what kind of pictures did you all want me to post when i go???
> 
> lol.i'm not accusing you of being gay at all.
> ...


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

ok thanks for the tip, hah

so did you all want to see pics at the salon? or after im done? or what??

did anyone find any pictures or can anyone tell me how acrylics are applied??


----------



## _withoutYou (Jul 1, 2006)

show us pics of you at the salon, after and right now. muahaha

i can't really tell ya how acrylics are applied... it'll be a surpise.


----------



## Sophia (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey Eric welcome to MUT!!! As long as you feel OK with all this situation I don't think there's a problem, you can try many things and don't feel embarassed about them!! But if you think that your girls friends insist too much and you don't feel comfartable witht hat then you should talk about that with them!


----------



## LilDee (Jul 1, 2006)

So i guess you're not coming to canada to get them done?



haha jk

can't wait to see the pics!





don't forget get some fun designs with rhinestones!


----------



## mabelwan (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah, Eric, I can't wait to see the pics too.


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

hey girls... well i figure ill leave the color and designs up to my roomates.. im just gonna tell them that ill go and ill get acrylics... the rest will be up to them.. it kinda takes more pressure off me if i dont have to decide anyway, lol... lildee next time im in canada you can def do them for me and put whatever design or rhinestones you want on them ok?



... i guess the surprise of finding out how they get put on is ok.. at least i wont totally know what to expect... have you all ever seen a guy get acrylics or painted a guys nails???


----------



## _withoutYou (Jul 1, 2006)

i actually have. a couple of years back, this 1 dude walked passed me with his fake nails out of the nail salon, i must admit, i looked twice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

haha that musta been funny.. well at least i dont plan on going out like that.. im just gonna be hangin out that week anyway so ill just see how much it affects what i normally do around the apt.. have you girls ever had acrylics yourself and if so, how do you feel about them and did they take long to get used to???????


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 2, 2006)

Well, my advice to you is: Do whatever you feel comfy doing and be yourself always. If the girls want to dress you up for fun, and you have no problems with it and think it's fun... have a blast! If you want to paint your nails pink, go for it. I love love love dewy pink nails. Acrylics are good as well but, they're more permanant ( of course they come off in 2-4+ weeks ).. if you just want to '' try '' it out.. i'd say just get a simple manicure and get them painted but, acrylics are fun too if you don't mind having your nails done for that long. Let us know how it turns out! Good luck &amp; have fun.

Oh yeah, and the first time I ever had acrylics.. I was a teenager and I remember feeling really glamorous lol. You get used to them really quick.. but, if you get them the standard length you might find it kinda difficult to do little things like open a soda can lol.. but, it's nothing too serious =] You'll get used to it &amp; they'll look great.


----------



## Deception (Jul 2, 2006)

Me and my younger sister used to do this all the time to my then 6-10ish year old brother. We would put makeup on him and dress him up in my little sisters clothes, then top it all off with a hair extension clip thingy. He looked quite cute actually. We did it often, it was fun for all of us I think. His names Mike, but when we dressed him up we would call him Michelle. We dont do it anymore tho, not that I personally wouldn't want to its that our parents wont let us. When he was 10ish he said he wanted to 'Stay Michelle forever'... if he would of said it in front of us it really wouldn't of matterered but he said it in front of my stepdad, he went to my mom and me and my sister got in trouble for the hole thing. I wish I could still dress him up tho... FUN STUFF! I dont think there is anything weird about you liking it, and if youre going to let them to continue to do it like other users said you just have to know where to draw the line.


----------



## eric (Jul 2, 2006)

heyy thanks for the response... can someone tell me if there is anyway to get acrylics off after only one week??? i think ide like to try those out and see what its like but i dont want to be stuck with them for 4 weeks hah





hah thanks deception.. thats a great story!! sorry you cant play dress up anymore haha thats a shame.. im sure your stepdad musta been freaking out tho so its kinda understandable at that age..


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 2, 2006)

Yep, Eric. You can get them soaked off at the salon.. if you're willing to pay $10 ( typically, may be more or less ). If you want to try at home first, I believe if you dip your nails in acetone and let them sit for a while.. that's how they do it at the salon.. but, if worse comes to worse and you can't get them off they can always do it for you.


----------



## eric (Jul 2, 2006)

oh ok awesome, i think ill go all out and try the acrylics then... has anyone here had any experience with them? if so do you like them and why or why not? do they limit what you can do and do they get in the way at all?? and i still could use some color suggestions for them


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *_withoutYou* eric, i'm going to have to go ahead and say this... the truth will set you free. you can only make excuses and cover up facts for so long.



and i mean that in the nicest way possible. 
you know david backeam wears is wife undies and wear nail polish so it means is gay?!?


----------



## eric (Jul 2, 2006)

hahah thank you for taking my side.. i dont think makeup or nail polish has anything to do with sexual orientation... at least not in my case


----------



## eric (Jul 2, 2006)

well this isnt an all the time thing for me.. its more of a lets play makeover once in a while thing with my girl roomates. hah so its more makeup, but only every so often


----------



## _withoutYou (Jul 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *michal cohen* you know david backeam wears is wife undies and wear nail polish so it means is gay?!? um hello? read my post before you jump to conclusions. i was NOT implying that he was gay.


----------



## eric (Jul 2, 2006)

ok well lets just move on then.. this isnt about that anyway.. this is about having fun and getting my makeup and nails done once in a while haha


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 2, 2006)

i think its very cool that you egree to use makeup(4 fun),you can learn and know how to mach it to your new girlfriend(and she will be suprized)more pointes 4 you....


----------



## eric (Jul 2, 2006)

haha that smiley face is awesome..


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *_withoutYou*


> um hello? read my post before you jump to conclusions. i was NOT implying that he was gay.


 ok sorry i only read your first post sorry please 4give me


----------



## eric (Jul 2, 2006)

yeah she didnt mean anything by it... and she let me know that chuck norris and her are always on my side, no matter what...









haha


----------



## _withoutYou (Jul 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *michal cohen* ok sorry i only read your first post sorry please 4give me
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *eric* yeah she didnt mean anything by it... and she let me know that chuck norris and her are always on my side, no matter what...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *_withoutYou*


> honey, sarcasm isn't your thing.





> HAHAHAHA yes, always!
> 
> 
> 
> chuck norris and i are a team!


 i really mean that im sorry

i toght that the smileis are cute

so here it is without smileis:

im sorry

i was stupid to think that way,

friends?


----------



## _withoutYou (Jul 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *michal cohen* i really mean that im sorryi toght that the smileis are cute
> 
> so here it is without smileis:
> 
> ...


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *_withoutYou*


> lol.
> 
> sorry, i thought you were being sarcastic with those smileys haha
> 
> yeah, friends. i'm sorry too!


 thanks


----------



## eric (Jul 2, 2006)

so did anyone ever find any pictures or a better explanation of how acrylics are applied???


----------



## LVA (Jul 2, 2006)

why don't u google it ? It's realli simple, nothing too special .. but it made me feel so pretty when i wear it


----------



## eric (Jul 2, 2006)

hah well when i get the pink acrylics and pink pedicure ill let you know how i feel and ill def make sure to post some pics


----------



## LVA (Jul 2, 2006)

okie .. can't wait to see the pics .. I've never seen a guy get acrylics b4 .. but then again I live in a small town ... should be fun to see .... cuz ... guys have bigger hands .. hee hee


----------



## eric (Jul 2, 2006)

haha i tried to message you before and your inbox was full LVA.. you should take a look at that cuz right now nobody can send you a message..


----------



## LVA (Jul 2, 2006)

hee hee .. sorri .. i just emptied it last week ... okie ... try it again ...

wow ... u already have 60 posts .... u posting fiend u .. LoL


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 2, 2006)

Eric, I think it is perfectly normal and common that your housemates want to put makeup and nailpolish and all these things on you... it just means they are comfortable with you and they think you are cool and distanced to your own self and could actually have fun doing this without feeling trheatened in your masculinity






I offered putting makeup on my guy friends in the past, and they were usually ones I felt comfortable with and thought they could have fun having little makeover. Many of them actually agreed



I think girls like to put makeup on guys because it is just fun to put makeup on somebody that is completely unfamiliar with it... plus making guy's face look more feminine is exciting, because it just makes you feel the real power of makeup- not only it makes you pretty



but it also can blur gender borders and it is very cool and exciting to cross these borders, since the society is still very ridgid about them, at least most of the time.

I know that many guys enjoy cosmetics and hopefully in the near future nobody will frown upon a guy who uses makeup


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eric* so did anyone ever find any pictures or a better explanation of how acrylics are applied???



maybe this can help: http://www.designernailproducts.com/nail_products.htm


----------



## eric (Jul 2, 2006)

thanks for the link michal it was very helpful...

vanilla sky.. thank you so much for that response.. you have it absolutely figured out and i never would have thought of it that way.. i feel so much more comfortable talking about it now and i totally agreed with everything that you said.. i appreciate you taking time to post that.. thanks again


----------



## LVA (Jul 2, 2006)

I just wanted to add - I know all guys don't have perfect skin, but most of my guy friends do and u definitely have perfect skin...

when my skin used to be all flakey and acne prone .. i hated putting make up on it ... but w/your skin, I can see why the girls enjoy putting make up on u


----------



## eric (Jul 2, 2006)

hehe well thanksss.. ide be more than happy to let you put makeup on me if you were closer.. if youre ever on the east coast let me know haha your skin looks great now in that picture in ur profile...


----------



## LVA (Jul 2, 2006)

thx for the skin comment ... yup , i'm realli happi w/my skin now ... it's just those early stages of puberty ... acne popping up everywhere, and when i tried to apply a cream to calm my acne down .. it dries up my whole face .. LoL ... thx goodness those days are over

where on the east coast are u ... ? if u don't mind me asking .. .and no ... i'm not trying to stock u .. LoL &lt;-- stock looks funni ,.... did i spell that wrong


----------



## eric (Jul 2, 2006)

haha yeah i think everyone goes through those stages.. and no i dont mind you asking at all.. im in maryland currently but im originally from jersey


----------



## LVA (Jul 2, 2006)

wow ... could u live any farther? .. .LoL


----------



## eric (Jul 2, 2006)

hahaha i know right.. youre probably closer to japan and china haha


----------



## LVA (Jul 2, 2006)

... am I ..? the Pacific is so huge ... maybe u're closer .. LOL ... i dunno ... i realli wanna visit Japan and China though ...


----------



## eric (Jul 2, 2006)

yeah ive always wanted to visit there too.. so have you ever had acrylics before????


----------



## LVA (Jul 2, 2006)

.. are u kidding ? I'm one of those stuck up, snobby ... jk. ..

yah .. i've had acrylics b4 .. but like i said they onli reason i stopped wearing them was cuz

1. it made my nails so soft after i took the acrylics off. .. and nails are supposed to be hard

2. I couldn't work as fast w/them .. cuz i'm always scare i'm gonna break a nail ... LoL


----------



## eric (Jul 2, 2006)

oh ok... well hopefully one week wont be too bad and ill be careful with them


----------



## Nox (Jul 2, 2006)

Eric, I can't wait to see some pictures of your 'makeover'. I hope you'll enjoy yourself with your friends/roommates at the salon!

Keep us posted!


----------



## eric (Jul 2, 2006)

thanksss... i told them last night i would go and they are all super excited now haha we are just trying to figure out a day when we all can go since two of them are working this summer..





ok sooo my roomates are trying to convince me that if they take me to MAC that the people there will do my makeup for free as long as i buy a few things haha.. im not sure if this is true or if they are just messing with me.. anyone know for sure???

hey guys.. just wanted to throw some of these up here and see what you all think..














































http://img119.imageshack.us/img119/2220/dsc002484gx.jpg

any advice or tips are more than welcome..


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 3, 2006)

The pics look great Eric! Your roomies did a wonderful job! Anyway you can rotate the pics that are sideways though? If not, maybe a mod can fix them for you (if they can and have time). But you look great!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 3, 2006)

well thanksss aquilah.. that means a lot coming from the MOTM



.. ill pass the compliments on to my roomates haha.. im not sure how to rotate pics yet but maybe someone can help me.. thanks again


----------



## LVA (Jul 3, 2006)

do u have some photoe-diting program on your comp? or maybe just use paint to rotate the pics? nice Make over


----------



## _withoutYou (Jul 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *eric* thanksss... i told them last night i would go and they are all super excited now haha we are just trying to figure out a day when we all can go since two of them are working this summer..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eric* ok sooo my roomates are trying to convince me that if they take me to MAC that the people there will do my makeup for free as long as i buy a few things haha.. im not sure if this is true or if they are just messing with me.. anyone know for sure???. in my town if you buy three cosmetics by MAC, you get a makover for free



anyway eric... you look fab! you have great features for playing with makeup on you... very symetrical! I cant blame your roommies!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 3, 2006)

Hello Eric and Welcome to MUT!!!

I'm Elisabeth from California. You look Flawless. Sorry, I just got tickets to the George Michael concert..and I'm a little psyched right now.

If there are any other questions you have that we *cough* Awesome members have not answered.....you can check out the website...www.tri-ess.org. Just so you know, this is a legit site. I don't how much advice/info/support you can get there...but I got it from some of my friends and they say it's pretty fun and helpful without being too hardcore.

Again, welcome!

P.S. I've had both gels and acrylics, and love them both!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* Hello Eric and Welcome to MUT!!!I'm Elisabeth from California. You look Flawless. Sorry, I just got tickets to the George Michael concert..and I'm a little psyched right now.

If there are any other questions you have that we *cough* Awesome members have not answered.....you can check out the website...www.tri-ess.org. Just so you know, this is a legit site. I don't how much advice/info/support you can get there...but I got it from some of my friends and they say it's pretty fun and helpful without being too hardcore.

Again, welcome!

P.S. I've had both gels and acrylics, and love them both!

Elisabeth, you mean you didn't get ME a ticket?!?!?! Oh no you didn't!!!! LMAO!!! Have fun at the concert sweetie!


----------



## eric (Jul 3, 2006)

.. thankss girls!! thats so nice of all of you.. it makes it so much easier for me to post pictures when you are all being so nice



... ill pass the compliments on to my roomates, im sure theyll be thrilled.. as far as flawless, i think that maybe an overstatement haha



.. i never thought my skinny chicken legs would ever come in handy but everyone is telling me i have great girly legs haha im not sure if thats a good thing or what lol.. thanks again for the comments


----------



## AprilRayne (Jul 3, 2006)

Dang!! Eric, you are one hot chick!!





Just so you know, I've given my hubby manicures and pedicures and he really likes it. He pretends not too, but I know he does! He has amazing long curly lashes and I would love to put mascara on him just to see what it looked like, but I've never dared to ask him!! On our honeymoon, we both put green mud face masks on! He wouldn't let me take a picture though! It was funny!

You know, we have two cross dressers on here that are both straight and have children. I'm sure they could give some advice. I'm surprised they haven't given you any input yet. Jackie, Paula, where are you? I know they go out dressed up but it probably started as just something fun to do at home. Not that you'd ever want to go out dressed up, but you're hot enough that you could pass and it might be fun!!


----------



## eric (Jul 3, 2006)

hahaha thanksss april



thats so nice of you .. im not sure if ide go out like that cuz im not sure if i could ever pass for a girl haha.. it might be fun on halloween or something though.. thats funny about your hubby



... i have really super long lashes too but they dont curl.. at all. the girls tried to curl them before they took the picture but it only lasted like 5 seconds and then they went back straight again. any ideas??? thanks again for the kind words


----------



## LVA (Jul 3, 2006)

try using a blow dryer to heat the curler for a few seconds .. and a good curler makes a big difference too. I used to use a revlon one from the drugstore and it didn't do much to hold my curls but I have Shu Uemera curler now and i love it! Sheisido makes a good one too.

do u watch the 70s show a lot ? I know the series is over . .but have u seen the one where Jackie puts Mu on Kelso and he's in a dress and they're dancing around ... too funni ...


----------



## eric (Jul 3, 2006)

ohh ok thanks kim



.. where did you get the good one you have??? i have seen that episode and its so funny you mention that cuz thats exactly what i was thinking when it was happening hahaa.. cept for the dancing around lol.. thanks for the curler advice.. hope to talk to you soon


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to MuT, Eric! Great pics!


----------



## LVA (Jul 3, 2006)

Sephora click!

u probaby have one in your city though ... i had to order mine online .... and to hold lashes .. waterproof mascara is better than non - waterproof ones


----------



## eric (Jul 3, 2006)

oooh ok ive seen that place before.. and yes i do have one in my town



... thanks for the waterproof comment.. does anyone have any suggestions as to a good mascara????


----------



## LVA (Jul 3, 2006)

click!


----------



## eric (Jul 3, 2006)

oh wow, i didnt realize there were so many times.. what kind do you think would be good for me?? i have long thin lashes that dont curl..



thanks for the help

and LVA.. you need to clear room in ur inbox again hahah i cant send a message!!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 3, 2006)

As long as you are comfortable with it and its your decision than I dont see anything wrong with it.


----------



## eric (Jul 4, 2006)

any tips or suggestions on the pictures i posted??? i dont know that much yet but im willing to learn





if theres anything you girls see that you think i can do to help me pass better please let me know.. im open to trying anything


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Elisabeth, you mean you didn't get ME a ticket?!?!?! Oh no you didn't!!!! LMAO!!! Have fun at the concert sweetie! Well...the concert isn't until next Nov., here in Zurich, and they still have plenty of tickets left...so...Come on Down!!!!!






.I adore George Michael. That man is tighter than tight. I'm not talking about his early years with Wham or anything...but lately, he has developed this absolutely soulful, resonant, in-your-face voice with a F-you if you don't like it, edgy attitude. It seems like the more turbulent his personal life gets, the better his voice and songs become. I don't care who he touches in public bathrooms;That's his private life. Anyhooo...sorry to hijack, Eric...


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 5, 2006)

I don't really have much to add except to say that you got to do what makes you feel good and what makes you feel comfortable, don't worry about what other people say and what other people think!!! It's *your* life, *you* live it how you want!!!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 6, 2006)

All I can say is WOW....and if your ok with it....no harm done! I use to put makeup on my brothers (when they were younger) and they liked it too....but never admited to anyone. They thought it was fun to see the transformation. Maybe it was the pampering they liked or something. But let me tell you they are the manliest men I know today, so....but I bet if I got a few drinks in them.....they'd let me do it again.

The pics are awesome....man you're one hot "cough"...ummmm girly man? Tell your roomates they did great!

As long as your comfortable with who you are....that's what counts. And as for telling your buddies....you don't have to, and if you do....just tell them it was just for fun and games and such. Heck I bet in their heads, they would probably like it too (but not admit it).

Nice to have met you and boy is this thread growing!


----------



## eric (Jul 6, 2006)

thankss, the next set of pics will be a huge step up, ill take them after i get back from the nail salon and MAC



and by that time ill have shaved and gone tanning a few times.. i cant wait to see what i look like after all that


----------



## Nox (Jul 8, 2006)

Those are some very sexy lips you've got there Eric!


----------



## LVA (Jul 8, 2006)

are u going for that makeover anytime soon ?



I'm anxiously waiting to see the results


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 2006)

hahah i know you want to see pics LVA




... dont worry, i think the girls said they wanted to go either sometime next week or the week after so itll be soon


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 9, 2006)

aw..haha! i've done this to my bf a few times that he's actually let me! one time even me and some of my girlfriends played a prank on this guy, and we painted his toenails pink while he was sleeping! i don't think it is wierd, it's just something fun to do. i mean, it's not really natural for a guy to do those things..and it's fun to play dress up. i've even dressed like a boy before.


----------



## eric (Jul 9, 2006)

yeah ive never done anything like that to myself.. i really dont think ide be any good anyway haha, but they love doing it and i have fun with it too.. thats really funny about the sleeping guy, ive heard a bunch of stories like that


----------



## lovesboxers (Jul 9, 2006)

Eric-- your pictures rock






I am glad I came to see your thread. I am awaiting those pictures too, and I think that it is hella cool that you are confident in who you are and what you enjoy doing.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 9, 2006)

Check-in time!!! Eric, did you go for the makeover yet, or do you know when you're going??? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## eric (Jul 9, 2006)

haha ok well the official update is that we are waiting for 2 of the girls to have a break from work.. which we THINK is going to come in about a week.. none of them want to be left out of our day of beauty hahah so I would feel bad going without them.. so I would say probably not this week but the week after??? dont worry, as soon as i go ill post the pictures.. i wouldnt leave you hangin out to dry!!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 9, 2006)

Coolio! Thanks for the update! Lookin' forward to the pics!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 10, 2006)

yeah i cant wait to see what its like to get it all done forreal


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jul 10, 2006)

OMG awesome LOL

ok, you NEED to have your eyebrows plucked!!!!! i can't believe your roomates missed that.

You could totally pass for a chick with the wig and MU! And nice legs btw


----------



## eric (Jul 10, 2006)

haha yeah i know i need my brows done.. they didnt wanna do it cuz they want to take me to get them done forreal when they take me to the salon..


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jul 10, 2006)

they can just pluck your brows, of course it's a bit painful the first time around.

plus they'll need constant upkeep


----------



## eric (Jul 10, 2006)

yeah maybe ill ask them later tonight.. i really cant wait to have them done, i think it would make me look so much better


----------



## lovesboxers (Jul 11, 2006)

If there is alot to pluck, go and have it done professionally--waxed--it does not hurt (I actually think it feels good) and it will be over quickly and look fantastic!


----------



## eric (Jul 11, 2006)

well ive never had them done before so im guessin theres gonna be a lot?? haha


----------



## lovesboxers (Jul 11, 2006)

might as well get the whole shebang! mani, pedi, and wax


----------



## eric (Jul 11, 2006)

yeahh thats what i was thinknig too.. when you get brows waxed do you pick the shape or do they just to it or what???


----------



## Andi (Jul 17, 2006)

wow, with the added wig you could totally pass for a girl!!! you have such symmetrical features, nice skin, nose too to big, lips full...you look hot as a guy AND as a girl!!! (wow how many of use could say that of themselves LOL, not many)

your roommates did a fabulous job btw, the lips look awesome!!!

IÂ´d love to put makeup on my bf (I used foundation on him once but he didnÂ´t like it cause it wasnÂ´t his shade) because he kind of has this pretty babyface so heÂ´d look good as a girl too.

Him and I went to get pedicures once, I had so much fun seeing how excited the girls who worked there were to have such a sexy man there for once





oh and he let me put a facial mask on him once too, he uses the skincare I suggested for him and he lets me use body scrub on his back.

I think a lot of guys have a strong feminine side, which I love. that way they understand the hard work it takes to be a girl, hehe


----------



## eric (Jul 19, 2006)

well first of all thanks so much for the nice compliments andi



... i def have a baby face too haha... everyone says ill be happy about that when i get older though.. after seeing what the girls did to me, i can totally understand how much work it takes for girls to get all ready (at least the makeup part).. i cant even imagine doing it myself.. i would have NO idea where to start!!!! thanks again and i should have some more pictures pretty soon


----------

